# Single Malt Birthday Gift Recommendations...?



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Need to get a B-Day gift for a friend. He's not an expert, but does know his scotch. He prefers Islay's (i.e. peaty), but I purchased some more sherry-ish species for him in the past that he liked.

Anyway, looking for suggestions from those more versed than I; this year's budget is in the $40 - $50 range. Oh, it needs to be a bit mainstream, as I have to order a delivery from one of his local B&M liquor stores (Albany/Rensselaer, NY area). Perhaps someone local to that area could suggest a local shop as well...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

I have liked the Balvenie for some time now. Very smooth, and a reasonable cost; you can usually find this for under $40 a bottle in the U.S.

Ironically, I like the 12 year old doublewood better than the 15, even though the 15 is supposed to be higher-end than the 12. They also make older versions; 17, 21, etc.

https://us.thebalvenie.com/


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

sbdivemaster said:


> Need to get a B-Day gift for a friend. He's not an expert, but does know his scotch. He prefers Islay's (i.e. peaty) ... this year's budget is in the $40 - $50 range. Oh, it needs to be a bit mainstream ...


Highland Park 12-yo seems to meet your criteria completely.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Lagavulin. Peaty and oh-so-fruity.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes to Balvenie 12 doublewood also MacAllen 12 yr. Want to really impress, give Balvenie 17 yr doublewood, About $120


----------



## Larry Poppins (Jan 14, 2014)

Springbank might be a suitable choice. As the last (I think) of the Campbeltown distilleries it has some of the peaty flavor of the southern Islays but with a different flavor that is hard to pin down. Talisker is also one of my favorites. But of course you can never go wrong with the Lagavulen, Laphroaig or Bowmore if Islay is what you want.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

This is near the price range and in the center geographically;


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the great tips! I should have mentioned that I given him Talisker, Bowmore, and Laughing Frog in the past. (He even has his own personal square foot of Islay!)

I will look into the Lagavulin, Balvenie, Springbank and Highland Park... I know there's a liquor store very close to his home that he frequents, so I will contact them and see what they carry and if they will make a delivery - its within walking distance.

Still a few days left until I need to order, so I can still consider some more suggestions...

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks again for all the suggestions; just got off the phone, ordering a bottle of The Balvenie Doublewood 12 from a store within walking distance from his home.

I will get his report over the weekend... :thumbs-up:


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Lagavulin. Peaty and oh-so-fruity.


----------

